# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب ( الصحيحان ) للدكتور عائض القرني

## أبو البراء القحطاني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و آله و صحبه ومن والاه و بعد

فخلال زيارة لمكتبة العبيكان خلال آواخر العشر الوسطى من شهر رمضان المبارك
و جدت كتاب (الصحيحان) للدكتور عائض القرني
و من خلال تصفحي للكتاب أعُجبت به و لكني ترددت في شرائه
حتى أخذ رأي أهل التخصص في هذا الكتاب
 من حيث الترتيب و التقسيم
و روايات الأحاديث و نحو ذلك 

و الذي يظهر لي أن الكتاب جديد لأني لم أجد عنه خبراً يقيناً
عند مشايخنا الكرام و البعض منهم لأول مرة يسمع عنه

السؤال لكم أيها الكرام /

ما رأيكم بهذا الكتاب ؟ 
هل هناك ملاحظات تذكر على هذا الكتاب ؟
هل تنصحون بإقتنائه أم غيره و لماذا ؟

و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

الكتاب جيد ، يُسهّل على الحافظ كثيرا ..
ولعل الإخوة يفيدوننا في تعليقاتهم وملاحظاتهم على الكتاب ..

----------


## الفارس النهدي

نفس الإستفسار كنت أود أن أن أجد إجابته!

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

ما العلاقة بين كتاب الشيخ عائض القرني و بين الجامع بين الصحيحين رتبه الشيخ صالح الشامي؟

----------


## ظافر القحطاني

بينهما تشابه كبير في بعض الأبواب، ولا يستغرب أن يكون استفاد من عمل الشيخ صالح الشامي.

----------


## مرثد

شخصياً، أفضل كتاب الشيخ صالح الشامي للآتي:

- كتاب الشيخ صالح الشامي فيه شرح لبعض المفردات الغير مفهومة.
كتاب شيخنا القرني لا توجد فيه هذه الخاصية.
- كتاب الشيخ صالح به فهارس تسهل الوصول للحديث.
كتاب شيخنا القرني لا توجد فيه هذه الخاصية.
- كتاب الشيخ صالح في طبعته الأولى (٤ مجلدات) قرابة ٢٠٠٠ صفحة حجم عادي. [ملاحظة أخبرني الشيخ صالح أن ط ٢ نزلت في مجلدين بلونين والله أعلم].
كتاب شيخنا القرني مجلد ضخم كبير ١٠٠٠ صفحة حجم كبير.
كتاب شيخنا القرني لا توجد فيه هذه الخاصية.
- كتاب الشيخ صالح له خطة موحدة في مشاريعه المستقبلية.
بمعنى من يقرأ الجامع بين الصحيحين وينتهي منه يستطيع أن يشرع في قراءة زوائد السنن على الصحيحين[١] (بنفس فكرة ومنهجية الجامع) فإذا انتهي ورغب بمعرفة زوائد الموطأ والمسند على الكتب السبعة أكمل (بنفس المنهجية والفكرة - كما أعتقد -)، وهكذا البيقهي.

[١] يضم السنن الأربعة + الدارمي منقول إليها تضعيف الألباني، وقول شارح ابن ماجه مختصراً.

----------

